# Picamilon?



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever taken *picamilon* for anxiety? I've heard good things about it but I also heard its hard to get you hands on a bottle and that it could be expensive.

What it is is gaba fused with niacin and passes the blood brain barrier pretty effectivly. Some say its effective for alot of different things including anxiety.

Please share your experiances.


----------



## zzzuhumuha (Mar 4, 2004)

did nothing to me!! I took up to 300mg a day (very expensive dose) with no whatsover improvement.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Really, I heard a lot of positive stuff about it on the internet including 2 people on remedyfind.com who give it almost a 10 overall score.

How did you obtain it and how much was it for u?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> What it is is gaba fused with niacin and passes the blood brain barrier pretty effectivly


I am skeptical of that. I can only find obscure Russian articles on this substance, none of which demonstrate it passing the blood-brain barrier.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

this link tells it pretty well. http://www.picamilon.net/picamilon/picamilon-intro.htm

I don't know how effective it is, but this article makes it sound pretty good.

Also on remedyfind.com two testimonials describe it as very effective.

http://www.remedyfind.com/rem.asp?ID=12592

Yet I havent heard first hand on how effective it really is. :con


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know man, he didn't give any references or anything. But if it works for you, great, keep using it! Me I would probably take gabapentin (Rx) if I wanted to go that route.


----------

